# Porsche GT800 Photoshoot



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

I know its not a BMW but its an unbelievable car and thought you car nuts would appreciate its beauty. New lenses coming in next week so next client is going to have even better photos


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

wow. Nice! thanks for sharing.

what lens is on the way?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice shots. 911s have a way of looking fresh even though the body style still is as old as me.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Decided to purchase a Sigma 10-20mm wide angle and will also be ordering a 70-200 IS lens next month. While I ordered the Sigma I went ahead and got a battery pack grip too!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Awesome pics :thumbup:
Tell me more about the car....


----------

